# Squale Master Help



## Samson (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi all

i have inherited a non working Squale Master 1000mtr watch that at some time got water into the internals

i just wanted to know if this is worthy of restoration and if so does anyone know a reputable place to have the work done in the U.K

cheers

Bill


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Any watch is worthy of restoration if you like it!









Welcome to RLT Forums, a challenging first post 

I've got four Squale divers, but none have been serviced and certainly not in the UK. For dial restoration there are several places in the US and it looks like one of the forum members here has also been doing some - hopefully Bry will pop in.

But a good looking dial won't help much if you can't get the mechanicals going. Do you have any photos available? Maybe a better description of what is working and what is not?


----------



## Samson (Jun 15, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Any watch is worthy of restoration if you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi Nalu thanks for the reply i do have pics but need a bit of help posting themas i have tried the insert picture and it don't work for me.

the watch was my grandfathers so i would like to get it done but not if its going to be really expensive.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

See if you can find some help posting photos here:

Hints and Tips Forum

The very first topic, pinned at the top of the page, is about posting photos.


----------



## Samson (Jun 15, 2006)

http://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p...iumsmall5hz.jpg

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/2466/p1010008small3cg.jpg


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, the dial can be done. I think a clean up with a re-lume with a hand resto would look great. The case looks in good nick, but will prolly need a cleaning on the inside once all the bits are out. However, from the amount of rust on the dial I'm concerned that the movement might be rusted solid. Does the crown unscrew? If yes, do the hands turn with the crown? Can the spring be wound?

Likely you'll have to take it to a watch repair shop and have them take the back off and inspect the movement. They should be able to get you an estimate in short order and then the decision is down to your budget.

Be patient, some of the other UK-based forum members will have a peek in here soon and maybe have a rec or two for a repair shop. Let us know how you get on.


----------

